# [Question]Terrible Lag



## hesh.monster (Aug 2, 2011)

Solved solved solved


----------



## Mellen_hed (Aug 11, 2011)

Have you tried fixing permissions from inside clockworkmod or rom manager?


----------



## hesh.monster (Aug 2, 2011)

Yeah, i think i got it. Problem was restoring data from Titanium i think. Didnt realize i had it checked when I reloaded them. Just wiped, ODINed and reinstalled CM.
Thanks for the reply though, i appreciate it much


----------

